# Pyle blade 6800 amp in protect mode



## shandevindoi (8 mo ago)

Good day my Pyleblade amplifier is in protect mode, it's disconnected from everything also I tested all the transistors an they seems to be good with multimeter but u do see that a sm capacitors burned and also a bulge on one cylindrical capacitor but it tested good with the multimeter don't know I'd I should take it out and the ic runnin 2 channels looks good but they are small sm capacity that are givin a 0 reqdin in the resistance mode when i test them below are some pics any help please the transformer or choke looks burnt but it's not the problem and it isn't burnt out it tested good with the mm and it's not shorting as the coating didn't burnt out just get heated and when I put the probes on continuity qt the output speakers leads no speakers is attached I get a short at 3 leads idk if thay is Nirmal as how the amp us wired out th output is shorted. Thanks


----------

